

HN never used to focus on people and shallow politics - lkgj

From the comment policy, linked near the top of every page:<p>"The worst thing to post or upvote is something that's intensely but shallowly interesting. Gossip about famous people, funny or cute pictures or videos, partisan political articles, etc. If you let that sort of thing onto a news site, it will push aside the deeply interesting stuff, which tends to be quieter."<p>Seems like an appropriate reminder these days.
======
samstave
Sure, except this is not so much "celebrity gossip" nor is it "shallowly
interesting".

The fact is that as we march down the technology path, we must be very very
aware of the affects on our government our advancement down that path has.

In most cases, we are seeing that not only is our government wholly ill-
equipped to deal with a technologically advanced populous - they are also,
potentially, criminally liable for malfeasance.

There have been a whole hell of a lot of posts about AS, but he is just the
subject of something far more important: having a technologically savvy and
capable government in a technologically advancing civilization.

~~~
lkgj
Technological misunderstanding isn't at the root of this problem. Maybe a
misunderstanding of motivations, or a zeal to prosecute people who don't
follow the rules, or just a criminal system that's too punitive overall.

None of the discussions I've read offer real political or social insight. What
everyone's doing, instead, is the typically American thing of trying to work
out how to respond to a crisis that has already happened.

~~~
samstave
I am not simply talking about this one incident.

------
meric
Flagged for meta discussion.

